# Temple inland Lease Question.



## Buckhunter

How long do you have to wait to find out if they have accepted your bid. Is there anywhere to find out when the bidding date ends. Do they always wait till that date. In general just trying to find out what the process is like. Thanks guys


----------



## yellowhammer

*Templi-Inland*

I have had a TI lease for 5 years.I think they notified me within a month after the bidding stopped.For your info,I received an e-mail in the summer stating that ALL TI land was for sale and that ALL TI land would be sold by the end of the year.They would also ask the buyers to honor this years lease.So far we`re still hunting.Also,don`t believe all that TI tells you.We were never notified prior to chemical spraying,replanting,etc.They cut their own lock off to replant and kept part of the gate.I heard of another club that arrived on their lease one day to work food plots, and found a doublewide on it.The land had been sold.Just prior to bow season.I don`t think that any of the timber lessees treat hunters as anything more than a source of money.


----------



## Ed in North Ga.

I hadnt heard Temple Inland was selling off _all _its forests- that would be  a major sell off, they own mucho land all over- BUT, I do know Temple Inland has several chunks of land available under their property management real estate corp- They market to developers.
 They buy the land under the paper company name, then they turn it over to the real estate people within the same company, and they market it- most of the real estate thats for sale now is close to interstates, or borders on high income areas- its a money making deal- they come in and strip it, level it, replant in scrub, then market it while the scrub trees grow- developers see it as easy to work with, and the deal is made.

 Temple Inland is a huge source of corrugated material- and the world needs corrugated boxes for everything- if they sold out, it would be disaster. There arent that many corrugated box plants left.

 Unfortunately, the hunters are usually the last to know- were last on the list of "informed" in any land deal-were just "extra income".


----------



## Buckhunter

Thanks guys I just did not understand why they would take bids for as long as they do. The e-mail they sent me said bidding would end in dec. I would have thought most people would want their land for hunting, why wait until the season is over to lease it? Had I known that I probably would not have bid. Oh well any info is appreciated guys!


----------



## Minner

Ed in North Ga. said:


> I hadnt heard Temple Inland was selling off _all _its forests- that would be  a major sell off, they own mucho land all over- BUT, I do know Temple Inland has several chunks of land available under their property management real estate corp- They market to developers.



Maybe not _all _, but the vast majority of it according to this: http://news.mywebpal.com/partners/680/public/news786163.html

This kinda says the same: http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...x?guid={E750A6A9-5A46-4E41-AB86-9ED7C6B80DFF}

I bid on a list early in the year and the bid was rejected. After all of I've heard over the last year or so, I'm almost glad. Also makes me not want to fool with joining a lease for several more years. I may not see a lot deer hunting WMA land, but at least they aren't getting ready to sell it.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

> but at least they aren't getting ready to sell it.
> Reply With Quote



you don't hunt Oakey Woods do you?


----------



## Minner

Twenty five ought six said:


> you don't hunt Oakey Woods do you?



No I don't. I guess I should have been more specific in my post, but I was refering to the WMA land I hunt here in northwest GA (I think most everyone one on here is familiar with the plight of WMA land leased from timber companies) - specifically Crockford-Pigeon Mtn. WMA, which the state owns, and John's Mtn. WMA, which is predominately, if not completely, USFS land. I could be wrong, but I don't _think_ this land will be affected by timber company sell-offs nor will much of it be lost in my lifetime.


----------



## tmelrod

temple inland has already sold all 1.8 million acres of forest land that they own. the deal will be complete by december. the campbell group bought the land, but inland retains a 20 year lease on it.


----------



## Mac

tmelrod said:


> temple inland has already sold all 1.8 million acres of forest land that they own. the deal will be complete by december. the campbell group bought the land, but inland retains a 20 year lease on it.



How will that effect the hunting leases?


----------



## tmelrod

i believe (dont quote me on this) that they will continue to handle the leases untill their timber lease expires.


----------



## thetrock

I think temple inland only retains rights to the timber for 20 years.


----------

